# Rollercoaster of Death!



## Unendinglove (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello friends, I'm brand new here and need some help from the woman that have done this and from the men who learned how to handle my situation.

I've been separated for 3 months. My wife and i have had several dates and just last weekend went on a trip together where we actually made love!

My problem is, that she will every few weeks, withdrawal and vent on only me. She has had former marriages that have not lasted. She definately enjoys being in control over everyone and everything. We discussed positive comments on her coming back and even discussed what could be done differently.

Then a few days later, she wears no ring and is cold? 

What do I do? Do I back away? Drop contact and let her be the next one to initiate a move? I feel she will always harbor these feelings from her past and go through these mood swings that break my heart. I do love her, but the rollercoaster ride is killing me. 

Help friends!!!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Why the separation and why didn't her other marriages last?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

how many marriages???
I do sometimes wonder why people keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different outcome....perhaps she needs to look at herself rather than the poor b*stards she marries (no offence intended)


----------

